# Does PS3 play PS2 Games?



## larryecook (Aug 1, 2008)

Does PS3 play PS2 games someone told me it Can't?


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

That depends on which model of PS3 you have.

The initial version had PS2 compatibility but it has since been removed in an attempt to lower the cost.

EDIT:
Wikipedia has a chart which lists compatibility by PS3 revision. scroll down to see it. Basic info is that no PS3 version currently in production is backwardly compatible with PS2.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes, the 60GB and 80GB versions can. The 40 GB version cannot play PS2 games.
Note that the older PS2 graphics is 'emulated' so not all games will work correctly, a lot will but some won't.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

my 80gig doesnt like any of em sl far, but keep trying


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

peterh40 said:


> Yes, the 60GB and 80GB versions can. The 40 GB version cannot play PS2 games.


Not quite. There are 2 80GB versions. Only one of them had compatibility(the one thats no longer in production) and that was via software emulation....ie unreliable.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

I tried a PS2 game last night im mu 80gig, got the message that PS2 games are not compatible. So maybe there is a version that works, but mine sure doesnt


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

sony shouldn't have bothered to say they do... I was mad when they never mentioned it (regarding 40GB) until close to black friday... when I bought it.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Personally, I would either replace the PS2 games with equiv PS3 ones or get a PS2 ....


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

peterh40 said:


> Personally, I would either replace the PS2 games with equiv PS3 ones or get a PS2 ....


LOL. Do you work for Sony? That's the same thing their CEO said.


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

larryecook said:


> Does PS3 play PS2 games someone told me it Can't?


The PS3 no longer has backwards compatibility with PS2 games. You can only find that in older versions of the 20GB/60GB/80GB PS3 which aren't in production any more. It was never offered at all on the 40GB version. Not that it really matters. The PS2 emulation didn't really work all that well anyway. Better off just having a PS2.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

No, I do not work for Sony. But its the reply most people get when asked the same question elsewhere. I have a PS2 but not a PS3 (yet), so I am going by what other people have found out through experience and seems the most logical course left open.


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

peterh40 said:


> No, I do not work for Sony. But its the reply most people get when asked the same question elsewhere. I have a PS2 but not a PS3 (yet), so I am going by what other people have found out through experience and seems the most logical course left open.


No worries. I was kidding around. I have both a PS2 and the 40GB PS3. I was a little pissed when I found out the 40GB didn't have PS2 emulation but got over it real quick when I found out how piss poor the emulation on the PS3 had been up to date anyway.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

Well i figure... why would you play your old PS2 games that you have worn to the ground when you could play PS3 games?! Thats what i say to all the people who say "PS3 is terrible its not backwards compatible" since i got my PS3 i haven't played a single PS2 game, it was exactly the same with my PSX(1) going to the PS2, im selling all of my PS2 games except for the ones with sentimental value


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

sup2a said:


> Well i figure... why would you play your old PS2 games that you have worn to the ground when you could play PS3 games?! Thats what i say to all the people who say "PS3 is terrible its not backwards compatible" since i got my PS3 i haven't played a single PS2 game, it was exactly the same with my PSX(1) going to the PS2, im selling all of my PS2 games except for the ones with sentimental value


same here...  I'm gonna sell enough so I can get FIFA 09  that game looks sick... especially with 10v10!


----------



## larryecook (Aug 1, 2008)

hopefully Sony make an update that you can download to ps3 for ps2 emulation. Does Action Replay have anything?


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

larryecook said:


> hopefully Sony make an update that you can download to ps3 for ps2 emulation. Does Action Replay have anything?


Not going to happen. They specifically removed the hardware capable of doing the emulation. The only way you would be able to even have the PS2 emulation working on a PS3 now would be to modify it or add an individual software emulator for each PS2 game you wanted to play on it.



> Many people assumed that the PS3 was software emulating PS2 games, ever since the release of the 80GB model. That system removed the Emotion Engine from the hardware, and required Sony to implement a backwards compatibility solution that involved emulation. Many, including Joystiq, wondered why the new 40GB model couldn't do the same.
> 
> SCEE's Nick Sharples sent a technical explanation as to why the new 40GB model loses support for PS2 games. "Backwards compatibility for PS2 titles is largely made possible through the use of actual semiconductors, supported by the PS3 system software. The 20GB and 60GB PS3 models launched in Japan and the USA were equipped with both the PS2 Emotion Engine and Graphics Synthesiser chips and we could therefore guarantee over 90% backwards compatibility for PS2 titles.
> 
> ...


http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2007/10/08/40gb-ps3-missing-key-components-for-ps2-emulation/


----------



## larryecook (Aug 1, 2008)

Is there any where I can get software or hardware for ps2 emulation on ps3?


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

ps3 20 and 60gb consoles can both play ps2 games. What I was told by someone who works for sony, was that the reason the 80 and 40gb versions don't is because the different processes that were required in comparison between the 2 games were huge and this made the older (60 and 20) versions prone to overheating. My advice: if you have a 40 or an 80 and want to play ps2 games, buy a ps2, in NZ right now, you can easily get a pre-owned console for under $50.

Hope this Helps
James


----------



## andres_sz (Jan 3, 2008)

i want to get my hands on the 80gig MGS4 versin through eBay or amazon. i hope i can find it. that version was the last one with backwards compatibility i think, also came with a dualshock3 and some special things (obviously MGS4 included)


----------

